# 

## jacek.zoo

Hej, bede robil wylewke pod domek na kosiarke, potrzebuje ogoonie 0,6m3 betonu. Nie bede sie bawil w betoniarnie, sam sobie namieszam, a ze ilosc niewielka to nie bede sie bawil w piasek i cement, chce kupic gotowa wylewke w workach, tylko wody dodac. Tylko ze nie mam pojecia jak to policzyc orientscyjnie ile potrzebuje, czy 10 workow czy 20 czy 50. Pozdrowka

----------


## fighter1983

17-18kg/m2/1cm grubosci

----------


## JarekKRK45

Na każdym worku jest napisane ile kilogramów na 1m2 i jaka grubość

----------


## jacek.zoo

> 17-18kg/m2/1cm grubosci


Dzieki bardzo, czyli ok 20 workow  :smile:

----------


## MiśYogi

> 17-18kg/m2/1cm grubosci


Jakoś dziwnie wychodzi. 
Beton ma gęstość 2,35 t-2,4 t na 1 m3. Woda stanowi około 8% masy betonu, wyszłoby około 22 kg betonu w worku na  ten 1 cm na 1m2.
A kolega by musiał kupić 52 worki po 25 kilo.  :Smile:  Więc pewno też się gdzieś dodatkowo pomylił.  :Smile: 

Ja bym się nie wygłupiał, bo wyjdzie drogo, zadzwoniłbym do betoniarni, niech zawiozą po drodze jadąc do większego klienta.

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzieki bardzo, czyli ok 20 workow


no wlasnie jakos dziwnie wychodzi  :smile: 
0,6m3 to np inaczej: 6m2 w grubosci 10cm czyli zeby wylac na 10cm przy zalozeniu 18kg/m2/1cm = 180kg *6 = 1080kg a worki sa po 25kg standard. to mi wyszlo 43worki

17-18kg suchej mieszanki

----------


## SO-JER

Skad te zalozenia ze 17kg waga? 
Sucha mieszanka to okolo 2200kg/m3  wiec 0,6m3 to 1320kg co daje 53 worki

----------


## jacek.zoo

> no wlasnie jakos dziwnie wychodzi 
> 0,6m3 to np inaczej: 6m2 w grubosci 10cm czyli zeby wylac na 10cm przy zalozeniu 18kg/m2/1cm = 180kg *6 = 1080kg a worki sa po 25kg standard. to mi wyszlo 43worki
> 
> 17-18kg suchej mieszanki


Ja pierdziu  :smile:  policzylem worki po 50kg... pierwsza klasa podstawowki z liczenia :/ 

Jak wychodzi 40-50 workow to troche mieszania jest, z betoniarni nie bardzo jest jak bo nie mam tam dojazdu, to jest za domem. Tak mysle nawet na przyczepe zeby wrzucic nie bardzo mam jak tam cofnac. Cos musze wykombinowac..

----------


## wiesiek6308

Kombinuj i to dobrze, bo wylewkę z  woreczków  to na wiosnę zmieciesz do wiadra i na śmietnik chyba, że dodasz do tego jeszcze cementu. A nie lepiej ułożyć Ci płytki chodnikowe, polbruk?

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Kombinuj i to dobrze, bo wylewkę z  woreczków  to na wiosnę zmieciesz do wiadra i na śmietnik chyba, że dodasz do tego jeszcze cementu. A nie lepiej ułożyć Ci płytki chodnikowe, polbruk?


,z płytami troche problem bo raz ze nie bardzo wiem jakby rlto dobrze zrobic a dwa ze do tej wylewki bede montowal caly domek, kantowki 10x10 jako stelaz i jakos to wykoncze. A przy plytasz bede musial jeszcze jakos kotwic caly domek ...

----------


## fotohobby

Wypożyczalni sprzętu nie masz ?


Wypożycz sobie betoniarkę 150 l,pięć załadunków i gotowe. w moim mieście to koszt 36zł/doba....
Mieszanka z worków (polecam Baumit B-20, bo mam elementy zrobione 3 lata temu, wystawione na działanie warunków atmosferycznych i jest ok), albo wymieszać w niej cement, żwir i piasek

----------


## wiesiek6308

Domek narzędziowy postawisz na polbruku lub płytkach , nie jest to taki obiekt, że wiatr Ci go porwie. No ale oczywiście zrobisz jak uważasz.

----------


## Balto

Uwaga mała beton liczy się na kubiki, a m2 betonu w zależności od ilości cementu, wody (czyli po części także wsadu, patrz piasek etc) potrafi mieć od 2,2 m3 wzwyż. 0,6 m - to circa 600 l. Zwykła kręcąca się betoniarka taka wolnospadowa ma chyba ok 120-140 litrów, więc to będzie takich ca. 5-6 mieszań na full, na mniej jedno więcej...  I jedna uwaga: rzadko jest tak by wszystko było idealnie równe więc jeśli wyjdzie deko więcej - nie ma sprawy. W drugą stronę 0,6 m3 betonu to 220 x 6 czyli circa 1320, powiedzmy do 1400 kg gotowca. Patrząc że worek standardowy ma 25 kg, choć 20 kg i 30 kg też można spotkać to będzie w najgorszym razie do 50 kilku worków. 50 -> 1250 ; 60-> 1500 kg... De gustibus co wybierzesz....

----------


## fotohobby

Z worka 25kg dostaje się 12l zaprawy. 
600/12 = 50, więc wszystko się zgadza.

----------


## jacek.zoo

.stanelo na tym ze wypozycze przyczepe i podjade po beton do betoniarni, wyjdzie taniej, bedzie szybciej i na pewno mieszanka porzadniejsza niz mieszana na miejscu. Cofne ile bede mogl i taczka przewioze. Powinno byc ok

----------

